# City su Locatelli. Pronti 34 mln di euro.



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.

L'agente di Locatelli al Daily Mail:"Abbiamo ottimi rapporti col Sassuolo, il club è davvero ambizioso, vediamo cosa accadrà. Se arriverà una buona offerta, sarà interesse di tutti trovare un accordo. Saremo per sempre grati al Sassuolo. E anche al Milan, ma credo che al momento lui sia alla ricerca di una nuova esperienza, in Italia o all'estero. Sogna di giocare la Champions, spero che sia lui che il Sassuolo possano ricevere un regalo in estate".


----------



## kipstar (13 Gennaio 2021)

glielo portano là a piedi.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.



L'importante è che stiano lontani da Bennacer


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.



Per piacermi mi piace.
Ma che se ne fa il City?


----------



## varvez (13 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per piacermi mi piace.
> Ma che se ne fa il City?



a far la riserva di Rodri


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.



Godrei, così non va dai ladri


----------



## hiei87 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Sarebbe bello e glielo auguro, per la sua maturazione. Certamente sarebbe una sfida molto più difficile di quella rappresentata dalla juventus, e per questo sono curioso se accetterà di fare un passo in avanti del genere, dopo aver fatto un passo indietro quando è andato via da noi. Come detto sopra, le due note positive per noi sarebbero che avremmo una pretendente in meno a Bennacer e che i gobbi non si rafforzerebbero. Personalmente poi, mi spiacerebbe vederlo con quella maglia e doverlo odiare.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Godrei, così non va dai ladri



Avranno più soldi e potranno così comprare 3 o 4 Muratore.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.



L'ho visto poco da quando è andato via dal Milan, ma ne parlano molto bene. Confermate?
È un '98. Bennacer è un '97. Sono paragonabili? O Bennacer gli è un uno/due/tre gradini sopra? Alla fine Locatelli lo abbiamo venduto a 15 e Bennacer lo abbiamo preso per una cifra simile (16?)


----------



## JoKeR (13 Gennaio 2021)

Sportmediaset ha già posto il veto:
"Attenza Juve, il City ti frega Locatelli"

Eh certo... un giocatore che deve necessariamente essere accostato da tutti i media, Sky vergognosa in prima (e che pago 80 euro al mese, che fesso che sono), alla latrina torinese.

Locatelli non può giocare nell'Inter, nella Roma, nel Napoli (dove sarebbe perfetto nel nuovo cc a 2), lui deve giocare nella Juve.
Ora direte che sono complottista, ma è la stessa storia di Bernardeschi, Kulusevsky e recentemente Chiesa.
Tutti i giocatori del campionato itagliota di qualche prospettiva devono giocare da loro, perchè così loro rimpolpano le casse altrui con magheggi vari e il giochino può continuare imperterrito.

Allo scansuolo, già protagonista di obrobri vari con i ladri, conviene così, non ci guadagnano nulla dandoli al City.

Ma voi vi ricordate una operazione recente di Scansuolo, Parma, Fiorentina, Genoa, Roma, Sampdoria, Udinese, Atalanta in cui non ci sia la regia della Rube? Vogliamo parlare di Cerri al Cagliari? No, grazie.
Vi ricordate un acquisto forte di Inter o Milan, almeno di prospettiva, di recente dalle suddette squadre?

I primi Kessie, Conti, Gaglia etc le milanesi li presero perchè tanto era così enorme il gap che la Rube non se ne faceva nulla.

Se domani noi volessimo Lovato, la Rubentus troverebbe il modo di farcelo pagare 500 mln di euro.

E' tutto marcio, alla luce del sole.
Il guaio è la passione smisurata di noi tifosi per la palla e i colori.

Li odio, da sempre.

Forza City, compraglielo tu please


----------



## Giangy (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.



Spero che vada al Manchester City, non può aggiudicarsi sempre tutto la Juve.


----------



## Djerry (13 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto poco da quando è andato via dal Milan, ma ne parlano molto bene. Confermate?
> È un '98. Bennacer è un '97. Sono paragonabili? O Bennacer gli è un uno/due/tre gradini sopra? Alla fine Locatelli lo abbiamo venduto a 15 e Bennacer lo abbiamo preso per una cifra simile (16?)



Lo guardo, lo riguardo, lo studio, e di fronte al clamore ed all'hype di cui gode ho la certezza assoluta di non capire nulla di calcio 

A me pare uno di quei casi di allucinazione collettiva che un sistema certamente speciale come quello di Sassuolo, unito all'indubbia eleganza estetica di Manuel che ha sempre avuto fin dalla nostra Primavera, lo rendono un prodotto straordinariamente ben confezionato ben al di là della sostanza.

Ovviamente Guardiola vede uno in giro per l'Europa che fa più di 80 passaggi a partita (il centrocampista più vicino ne fa 23 in meno, Kessie e Bennacer 35 in meno per capirci), ed allora si fionda o come minimo monitora.

E non c'è dubbio che in quei sistemi manovrieri (De Zerbi, Mancini, Sarri) in cui la palla deve girare anche per 6 volte in passaggini di 3 metri nel giro di 10 secondi Locatelli è perfetto.
Ma i centrocampisti moderni e completi nella mia testa sono altri e ce li abbiamo noi.


----------



## bmb (13 Gennaio 2021)

Oro colato per questo mediocre.


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.


Noi prendiamo qualcosa?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Lo guardo, lo riguardo, lo studio, e di fronte al clamore ed all'hype di cui gode ho la certezza assoluta di non capire nulla di calcio
> 
> A me pare uno di quei casi di allucinazione collettiva che un sistema certamente speciale come quello di Sassuolo, unito all'indubbia eleganza estetica di Manuel che ha sempre avuto fin dalla nostra Primavera, lo rendono un prodotto straordinariamente ben confezionato ben al di là della sostanza.
> 
> ...



La penso come te.
Ha quel passo lungo che non riesce a tramutare in frequenza di passo nello stretto che è un marchio di fabbrica di un limite pauroso.
Per me non sarà mai un campione.

Ti vorrei ricordare qualche mese fa chi ha preso il city dall'atalanta, per quali cifre e con quali peculiarità.
Per dire che al city potrebbe interessare più il fratello che gioca sempre nel sassuolo che non locatelli.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Lo guardo, lo riguardo, lo studio, e di fronte al clamore ed all'hype di cui gode ho la certezza assoluta di non capire nulla di calcio
> 
> A me pare uno di quei casi di allucinazione collettiva che un sistema certamente speciale come quello di Sassuolo, unito all'indubbia eleganza estetica di Manuel che ha sempre avuto fin dalla nostra Primavera, lo rendono un prodotto straordinariamente ben confezionato ben al di là della sostanza.
> 
> ...



Idem, penso che in Premier farà la fine di Jorginho, sono giocatori che rendono solo in un determinato tipo di sistema ma privi di caratteristiche che li rendano campioni. Bennacer è diverse spanne sopra. Se i ladri decidessero di soffiarlo al City pagandolo tipo 40 milioni sarei contento, secondo me non è certo uno come lui a fargli svoltare il centrocampo.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La penso come te.
> Ha quel passo lungo che non riesce a tramutare in frequenza di passo nello stretto che è un marchio di fabbrica di un limite pauroso.
> Per me non sarà mai un campione.
> 
> ...



Chi ha preso il City dall'Atalanta?


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

*L'agente di Locatelli al Daily Mail:"Abbiamo ottimi rapporti col Sassuolo, il club è davvero ambizioso, vediamo cosa accadrà. Se arriverà una buona offerta, sarà interesse di tutti trovare un accordo. Saremo per sempre grati al Sassuolo. E anche al Milan, ma credo che al momento lui sia alla ricerca di una nuova esperienza, in Italia o all'estero. Sogna di giocare la Champions, spero che sia lui che il Sassuolo possano ricevere un regalo in estate".*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Se va in premier tempo sei mesi e torna in Italia in prestito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chi ha preso il City dall'Atalanta?



In verità penso si riferisca allo UTD con Traorè.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chi ha preso il City dall'Atalanta?



Mi sono confuso.
Era lo utd.
Traorè , il fratello del ragazzo che gioca col sassuolo.
Per 30 mln o sbaglio??


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In verità penso si riferisca allo UTD con Traorè.



Si, esatto. Mi sono confuso.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo ragazzo e giocatore molto molto valido ma se il City compra Locatelli a 34 mln allora per Kalulu a 500.000 euri facciamo una statua a Maldini e Massara.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi sono confuso.
> Era lo utd.
> Traorè , il fratello del ragazzo che gioca col sassuolo.
> Per 30 mln o sbaglio??



Si esatto. Uno si chiama Diallo e l'altro Traore ma sono fratelli 

Di Diallo (quello preso dallo United) si diceva un gran bene, è anni che dicono sia un talento unico. Vedremo.

Hamad Traore del Sassuolo mi è sempre piaciuto tanto, anche a Empoli giocava sempre bene. Credo sia in orbita Juve, il Sassuolo lo dovrebbe avere preso in uno dei soliti schifosi giri coi gobbi. Non ha doti fisiche eccelse per essere un centrocampista di quel tipo, ma è tecnico, rapido e molto intelligente. De Zerbi lo fa giocare sempre da trequartista e sta sorprendendo tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2021)

34M non li vale dai, ma è un bel calciatore.

questo è il classico esempio di come allenatori che non capiscono niente possano distruggere la carriera ad un ragazzo. piantato a fare il regista, ruolo non suo, in una squadra di morti viventi, dove nessuno si muove... montella e gattuso sono come attila, dove passano loro non cresce più l'erba. ho piacere per lui che si sia ripreso.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Lo guardo, lo riguardo, lo studio, e di fronte al clamore ed all'hype di cui gode ho la certezza assoluta di non capire nulla di calcio
> 
> A me pare uno di quei casi di allucinazione collettiva che un sistema certamente speciale come quello di Sassuolo, unito all'indubbia eleganza estetica di Manuel che ha sempre avuto fin dalla nostra Primavera, lo rendono un prodotto straordinariamente ben confezionato ben al di là della sostanza.
> 
> ...




Non si tratta di allucinazione collettiva. 

Più prosaicamente si chiama malafede. Malafede dei giornalisti italiani (descritti, in illo tempore, assai efficacemente da Mourinho) che appena un giocatore viene accostato ad un certo club subito diventa un campionissimo. Come dimenticare i paragoni Bonucci-Baresi, le previsioni che davano Pogba sicuro vincitore di innumerevoli palloni d'oro, di Dybala superiore a Messi, ecc.

Locatelli è un buon giocatore e nulla più. Barella, per dire, gli è superiore di tante spanne. Eppure non leggo articoli che lo incensano. 

Ora leggo che lo vuole Guardiola. Notizia che mi rammenta la "furibonda" asta scatenatasi tra le big inglesi per accapparsi i servizi di del "nuovo Nesta" Rugani.


----------



## Miro (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daily Mail: il City piomba su Manuel Locatelli. Pronta offerta da 34 milioni di euro al Sassuolo per l'ex centrocampista del Milan.
> 
> L'agente di Locatelli al Daily Mail:"Abbiamo ottimi rapporti col Sassuolo, il club è davvero ambizioso, vediamo cosa accadrà. Se arriverà una buona offerta, sarà interesse di tutti trovare un accordo. Saremo per sempre grati al Sassuolo. E anche al Milan, ma credo che al momento lui sia alla ricerca di una nuova esperienza, in Italia o all'estero. Sogna di giocare la Champions, spero che sia lui che il Sassuolo possano ricevere un regalo in estate".



Per carità è migliorato come giocatore rispetto al tempo con noi, ma non credo proprio diventerà mai un top. E' un giocatore da Lazio, Roma o Napoli, a grandi livelli farebbe massimo la riserva.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Gennaio 2021)

per me è migliorato molto, poi non so se sia adatto a giocare nel city. mi stupirei, penso che un sondaggio sia probabile anche perchè guardando i numeri Locatelli fa 75 passaggi a partita con accuracy del 92% nella propria metà campo e 83% in quella avversaria e oltre 60% sui lanci lunghi (numeri che piacciono a Pep) però non penso che tecnicamente e soprattutto per intensità sia a livello City o super big. Comunque auguro il meglio al Loca, ma mi tengo stretto i nostri Kessiè - Bennacer per me entrambi superiori


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2021)

del sassuolo i giocatori forti forti sono 2: Boga e Maxime Lopez..


----------



## rossonerosud (14 Gennaio 2021)

Riprendo il post del fratello rossonero che sosteneva che Locatelli piace agli allenatori "manovrieri" (guardiaola, sarri, ecc). Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo, e questo perché?: perché, per quel tipo di gioco, (fraseggi corti, ricerca sistematica del terzo uomo, improvvisi cambi di gioco sul lato debole), locatelli è semplicemente perfetto. Quelle cose le sa fare benissimo, de zerbi gliele ha insegnate alla grande: locatelli è uno dei pochi centrali di centrocampo che, anche pressato, riesce a trovare il compagno al di là della linea di pressing avversaria, e questa è una cosa fondamentale nel calcio attuale perchè spesso mette gli attaccanti in una situazione di sistema puro con i difendenti. Poi è migliorato anche nello stretto e ha un orientamento eccezionale del corpo in fase di ricezione palla. Che non sia Thiago Alcantara o Modric ok, gli manca scioltezza e una frequenza di passo maggiore, e inoltre ha un'indipendenza di gambe ancora troppo limitata per essere un grandissimo (nonostante sia migliorato anche in quella). Però se non si perde è destinato a diventare un grande giocatore, e in parte lo ha già dimostrato sia con Sassuolo che in Nazionale. Non facciamo come gli indaristi, che siccome hanno perso Zaniolo per due noccioline si affannano a dire che non è nulla di che. Zaniolo è il prospetto più eclatante che il calcio italiano abbia prodotto dal dopo baggio / totti / del piero / mancini / zola, e se si perderà (speriamo di no) sarà soltanto a causa degli infortuni e di una testa non proprio sulle spalle. Ma le doti sono eccezionali.
Da ciò la domanda: Locatelli vale i 34 milioni che il city avrebbe offerto, soprattutto in epoca post covid? Forse non ancora, ma fossi il direttore sportivo del sassuolo, per meno di 30 non lo darei.


----------

